# Sex score?



## mattsmom (Apr 2, 2013)

When I first started reading posts on this site, I saw a couple of responses regarding sex scores or sex ratings with a reference to a book or article. I can't find them, anymore, but I'd really like to get the book. If anyone can help, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Mattsmom


----------



## mattsmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Maybe that isn't what it was called. To clarify, I think it had something to do with a man being a man and exhibiting more masculine traits and a woman being a woman. Nothing to do with the act, but the gender and attitude.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I think your meaning the 'sex rank' of men on the marriedmansexlife.com site.


----------



## mattsmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you! I'll check it out. I SO appreciate your help!


----------

